# Found this guy on our doorstep...Any idea what he is?



## skruk11 (Nov 12, 2011)

Perhaps Akita and something else?


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe a few pics from a tad more distance of him standing/from the side would make it easier to determine...

For now...I think he looks husky-ish or elkhoundish. I don't see any akita.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

That's a clutter hound. I think he's found a new home.

Sorry. That was rude.

Husky, maybe some elkhound (though they are not common.) He's a very handsome guy. 

If you're able to, try backing up and getting a full shot of the dog.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

RonE said:


> That's a clutter hound. I think he's found a new home.


lol. 

My initial reaction was elkhound, but as RonE stated they aren't very common. Definitely a northern breed of some sort. My guess would go with Akita.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

My uncle has an Elkhound and it looks a lot like an Elkhound to me. It doesn't have as thick a coat as his dog does but I think there is Elkhound in there for sure.


----------



## Cyric (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks so very much like an elkhound. Beautiful dogs they are. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The first word that came to mind was Keeshond............not sure of the spelling, sorry.


----------



## Lonny (Nov 12, 2011)

Uuuum....I think that's a Coyote and you better let him back outside ! : )


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lonny, your joking right? He looks nothing like a coyote, lol


----------



## Cyric (Jan 30, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> The first word that came to mind was Keeshond............not sure of the spelling, sorry.


Maybe. Elkhounds and Keeshonds do look similar. Perhaps there's a cross breed in there that is limiting the coat length.



Lonny said:


> Uuuum....I think that's a Coyote and you better let him back outside ! : )


That is the healthiest, darkest color, curliest tailed coyote I've ever seen.


----------



## Dobry (Nov 6, 2011)

skruk11 said:


> Perhaps Akita and something else?


I see some Norwegian Elkhound! My doggie is part Elkhound I've also seen a lot of pics of both purebred and elkhound mixes. A lot of them seem to be mixed with GSD or husky so it's quite possible even likely, on there being some GSD and/or husky.


----------



## Taucross (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree! Elkhound it is! appears he may be purebread too, beautiful! these are pictures of known purebred Norwegian Elkhounds. The resemblence is too great to ignore. And they aren't as rare as people would believe either.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like an elkhound to me.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I see Norwegian Elkhound.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you taken him in to the vet to scan for a microchip? He looks like a nice, healthy dog. He probably has owners looking for him.

(And I also thought elkhound when I saw the pics.)


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

I used to show keeshonden, and I can tell you that dog has very little, if any, keeshond in him. Most back yard bred keeshonden are nearly black and have long, scraggly coats. 

If I had to place a bet, I'd say that dog is a purebred Norwegian Elkhound that someone is probably missing quite a bit. Please post signs to get him back home. He looks very well taken care of and his people are probably distraught. 

I don't see any husky, akita, or any other northern spitz breed in him at all.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Lonny said:


> Uuuum....I think that's a Coyote and you better let him back outside ! : )


You obviously have never seen a coyote before ...

Looks like Elkhound to me also, get him checked for microchip / tattoo, somebody is missing him most likely terribly.


----------



## McGee (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, he looks very much like an elkhound. I quite likely the toothy smiley picture! They're not that rare in some parts of the world, especially, on the east coast, in West Virginia and, out west, in Minnesota and such. Dogs that look like him - very elkhound but a little longer and leaner in the back and back hips than the breed , as he is, turn up on WVA, MD and VA rescue sites with some frequency.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Its probably not a cat..or Possum
It looks alot like a dog ...


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

Husky cross GSD


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

My first thought was elkhound as well, maybe not purebred though. Looks a bit too slim to be one in my opinion, but I def see a lot of elkhound. Are you keeping him? Get him scanned for a chip/tat first, just in case. He's handsome!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

The pictures are very hard to tell his size, but he looks like he could be an Elkhound/GSD mix or Elkhound/Husky mix. Wouldn't surprise me if he was a mix of all 3. Beautiful dog!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

When I was a child my family had an Elkhound. One of the best dogs I've ever met. He passed away when I was 8 at the age of 13. I've never seen another one in person, but Louisiana isn't the best place for cold-weather breeds.

He looked EXACTLY like this, but his face was solid black, and he was very monochromatic (just black and shades of grey) where this dog seems to have a bit of tan/brown, unless it's the lighting.

I would agree with everyone that he probably has a family that's worried about him. Our Elkhound had a decent amount of wanderlust, and would get out and tour the neighborhood from time to time. We'd have to get in the car and drive around calling his name.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Avery said:


> Our Elkhound had a decent amount of wanderlust, and would get out and tour the neighborhood from time to time. We'd have to get in the car and drive around calling his name.


I am sure this is a spitz behaviour. Zoe has the same urge to escape and does on occassion. There is also a Keeshond around the corner from me that used to escape all the time and come straight to my house. I've returned her countless times.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> The first word that came to mind was Keeshond............not sure of the spelling, sorry.


That was my sirst thought,too. Maybe with someGSD thown in?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think Elkhound. Even less usual purebreds can stray. You've checked him for a chip and to see if anyone is looking for him? He looks well cared for and healthy


----------



## lagger (Jan 7, 2012)

I think it's a Shepard/elk hound... That's my 2 cents.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lonny said:


> Uuuum....I think that's a Coyote and you better let him back outside ! : )


LOL living near the woods...thats not a coyote XD !
I see elkhound with possibly some GSD


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

He DOES look a LOT like a wolf hybrid I had growing up (not saying that's what he is). Definitely a husky mix of some sort.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It's funny this thread was randomly topped two months later with OP never coming back, but I'm glad to have seen it. That's a Norwegian Elkhound. No mix. All Elkie. Shame the OP never came back, I'd like to know what happened to the pup.


----------

